
Ask HN: What Android apps do you use? - riams
Hey HN, I recently got a SGS2 and I really love it. I'm always looking to improve my Android experience, and am curious to know what Android apps you use and recommend. Cheers!<p>I know this has been asked before, but couldn't find anything asked/written in the past year on HN.
======
jacobr
Galaxy S2 here as well.

\- Opera Mobile I can't stand the stock browser, especially the tab switcher.
I probably spend 90% of my phone time in the browser. I also work for Opera :)

\- Swype Once you get a hang of it, typing is incredibly fast.

\- WhatsApp Instead of SMS.

\- ConnectBot For ssh, including irssi (there's a special mode with irssi
shortcuts).

\- AudioBook player Very straight forward.

\- ezPDF Can wrap your pdf's, change background colour, read them out loud...

\- Color Flashlight The only one I could find that would use the S2's camera
flash.

\- Toddler Lock For when the kid wants to play with my phone. Disables all
buttons, enters airplane mode and lets you draw on the screen with a bunch of
sound effects.

\- KeePassDroid I save most password in the browser, but keep them here and
occasionally sync them with my desktop computer via sftp.

\- AndFTP Ftp, scp, sftp, etc.

\- SwitchPro Widgets

And stock apps for camera, music, etc.

------
mike-cardwell
Here are some of the more interesting apps I use. They're all free. AdFree
requires root access, but the rest don't.

    
    
      AdFree        - Blocks advertising domains in /etc/hosts
      AutoGuard     - Video/audio records my car journeys in case I get in an accident
      BackTrack     - Tells you the direction and distance to a location you previously
                      saved, without using Internet access.
      K-9 Mail      - Superb IMAP client. Much better than the stock app
      APG           - PGP app, which integrates with K-9 Mail
      Kik Messenger - Like Blackberrys BBM, but works on Android/iPhone/Windows phone
      TextSecure    - Adds public key crypto to SMS storage, and also to transmission
                      if both ends are using it.
      Prey          - Will allow me to track my phone if it gets nicked.
      RedPhone      - Encrypted phone calls

------
mrinterweb
If there is one application that really makes me appreciate having an Android
phone, it is Tasker. Tasker allows you to defined custom rules to automate
your phone. An example of how Tasker improves my life would be that I have
defined rules that will mute my phone's notifications automatically at 12:00am
and reset the volume to normal levels 8:00am. This helps me sleep. Tasker's UI
is clearly the product of a programmer, but the functionality it offers is
hard to beat. I am pretty sure that Apple would never allow such an
application that has the level of control over the phone as Tasker does.

Are there any other automation application recommendations?

------
SkyMarshal
An anti-answer: Use as few apps as possible, and when you do download ones,
make sure to go into Settings -> Manage Applications and move them to the SD
card if they didn't automatically install there.

Don't know how the SGS2 is in this regard, but my Nexus S absolutely chugs if
I'm not careful to keep main memory as free as possible.

~~~
mrich
S2 has heaps of internal storage (16GB) so this is not a problem :)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Nexus S has 16GB of internal storage too, but it's considered to be the SD
card (no external SD card slot). It only has 1GB RAM, but for some reason apps
are allowed to install there instead of the SD card. Install too many, and you
fill up that 1GB with installed apps and running apps, and then the whole OS
starts to chug.

~~~
Jose_GD
Are you sure apps are allowed in to install in RAM? It seems to me you're
confusing RAM with internal storage. You don't fill up the 1 GB RAM with apps,
you use the 16 GB internal storage for them.

------
joelanman

      - NewsRob (for Google Reader)
      - Twitter, sometimes Seesmic (Seesmic is a bit more powerful)
      - GoDroid, for playing Go
      - Glympse, great app for sharing your geoposition with friends for a set period
      - Connectbot, for SSH
      - FlickFolio, for uploading to Flickr

------
flexd
I have a SGS2 myself, loving it! How long does your battery usually last? I
find myself having to charge nearly every day but a friend with a very similar
usage pattern only has to charge every other day. His phone is newer than mine
but we run the same software versions :-/

Here's the stuff I use:

    
    
      - DrumSound app for those times you need a quick drumsound! http://trommelyd.no/ 
      - JuiceDefender (free at the moment), seems to help a lot. 
      - Twitter/Facebook/Google+, hoping the average person will move to Google+ as I find it much nicer.
      - Connectbot IRSSI for SSH (and irssi)
      - AlarmDroid, for much better alarms/countdowns/timers.
      - Spotify for genious easy music playing (requires premium)
      - 3G Watchdog to keep track of my BW usage. I have a 600MB quota I'm never close to.
      - RealCalc for a better calculator on the go.
      - Dropbox to easily access things
      - Notifo for awesome irssi highlight notifications as well as pushing the current page I'm visiting from chrome to the phone (say I'm looking at a recipe and I'm going to the store)
      - SSHdroid (not used often) to ssh into the phone.
      - ElectroDroid for amazingly useful calculators, resources and pinout info.
      - Hacker News and Reddit is fun
      - Google Docs
      - Various games (Angry Birds, Dragon Fly!, Fruit Ninja, X Construct and the FPse emulator)
      - Hacker's Keyboard, full-sized keyboard which is nice for SSH
      - SoundHound for recognizing songs
      - EverNote (not used much) for keeping notes
      - Astrid Tasks for keeping tasklists
      - A flashlight app for turning the lights on/off.
      - Epicurious for food 
      - DuckDuckGo app for super easy access to information
    

As well as a bunch of Norwegian-only apps (Package tracking, norwegian
equivalent of Epicurious, City Bike info, Bus info,Yellow pages)

Wow, I really use a ton of apps.

~~~
riams
It lasts a little more than a day, regular usage, not too much gaming. I
noticed that the latest 2.3.4 ROM really helped boost battery life.

As a side note: Samsung has released an official 2000mAh battery for the SGS2.
It's very reasonably priced here in Sweden, at less than 300 SEK. See:
<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1239719>

~~~
flexd
Nice find! I'm still on 2.3.3 and it says there's no update available yet.

~~~
riams
You should root and install 2.3.4 via Odin. The battery difference is
substantial.

------
martincmartin
I've got a Galaxy S2 as well (Epic 4G Touch), here's what I use:

\- k-9 for home email. It's an open source email reader based on the standard
Android email reader.

\- WeatherBug widget for weather

\- MapQuest for navigation, since it generally choose a better route than
Google Navigation for long/tricky drives

\- Google Navigation for my daily commute, since it has a better traffic
display

\- GTasks for note taking, it syncs to Google Tasks.

\- Peapod whenever I'm running low on something in the kitchen, I just scan
the barcode and it's automatically added to my Peapod order. It's awesome.

\- Touchdown for work email, since it has great Exchange integration, plus it
can read emails to me while I'm driving.

\- Pandora

\- Audible.com for listening to audio books while driving (I download them at
home on WiFi, although I now have an unlimited data account so I don't really
need to)

\- GOdroid, since it consistently beats me on the easiest level. :)

\- DropBox

\- ASTRO for process/file management.

------
riams
Some of my recommendations:

\- Hacker News Reader by Corey Trager. Currently the only client that works
for me.

\- DrioidWall, sort of like LittleSnitch for the Mac, you can block apps from
accessing the internet.

\- JuiceDefender. Some say that it doesn't work, but after customizing the
settings, I find extends my battery pretty well.

\- Douban.fm. Good online radio app for those of us outside US without access
to Pandora et al. Chinese startup so speeds can be slower at times.

\- For my todo list, I use Flick Note as a widget extended to cover an entire
homescreen (with TouchWiz 4.5), synced to Simple Note. I also use Flick Note
for all other note-taking needs, and have frozen/disabled a few default apps
with similar features. On my Macs I use Notational Velocity to edit the list
and GeekTools to display on my dekstop.

------
100tonmantis
I have a Nook Color running CM7. Here are some things I use that I hadn't seen
much mention of yet:

* FBReader and PDF Viewer for ebooks. \- I haven't found the need to use anything more complicated than these. They both save my place in the file and pick up there again when I reopen it. They are also very reliable.

* SoundCloud for finding new music. \- This app could be more featureful but it gets the best parts of the site.

* Reactable and Caustic for trying to make music. \- These are both really amazing. Caustic is a more traditional interface (like Reason) but really well done. Reactable is a really fun toy that lets you manipulate sounds using an interface made for touch and experimentation.

------
dorian-graph
Ah, the SGS2, great phone. I'm currently using an SGS1. Here are the apps I
use 'regularly.'

    
    
      - Flickr [new]
      - Songbird—Favourite music player so far
      - Aldiko Book Reader—Excellent interface + easy importing of PDFs and other files
      - Dictionary.com—Recently updated with a new interface and is also much faster
      - Dropbox, ConnectBot—SSH on the go
      - Pingdom—Notifications of website downtime
      - Opera Mobile—Favourite browser
      - Prey
      - JuiceDefender Plus—Has noticeably improved battery life
      - CardioTrainer—For running

~~~
Raphael
I can't recommend Aldiko enough. I've found so many books in ePub format.
(Although some seem to be OCR, as there are obvious typos.)

------
barrkel

        LauncherPro, for a more configurable launcher
        Google Reader and NewsRob, when online and offline respectively
        Kindle
        ES File Explorer, probably the best file explorer
        AK Notepad, smaller than catch.com stuff
        Battery Left, uses history of usage to estimate remaining time
        Arity, decent calculator implemented as expression evaluator
        DoggCatcher, works far better than Google Listen for me
        Wifi Analyzer, great for e.g. surveying hotel wifi reception
        Compass, to guess what direction to walk in without needing GPS fix
            Very handy when e.g. emerging out of the tube in London
        Act 1 video player, nicer interface for playback
        3G Watchdog, fantastic to monitor b/w usage if you have a quota
        APNdroid, to disable mobile data usage for certain when roaming
        Extended Controls, to make settings handier to acccess
        Fuel Log Pro, to monitor gas prices and usage
        IP Cam Viewer, to check my home cams when I'm away
        Maps+, for cached (i.e. offline) maps access when roaming
        Micro Second, for monitoring clock drift. With root it can fix it, but I don't
            run root. My network time is about 5 minutes out, and my phone loses about 
            2 minutes a week.
        MultiPicture Live Wallpaper, far more flexible wallpaper
        OpenTable, Yelp and Google Places, to find somewhere to eat when abroad

------
wickedchicken
I wrote some posts about this: <http://qrunk.com/view/more-android-apps> and
<http://qrunk.com/view/sweet-android-apps> but a few are worth mentioning
here:

Airpush detector (screw these guys)

Aix Weather Widget

DI Radio (great electronic streams, been listening for 10 yrs now)

G-Stomper (sweet drum machine)

Twicca (elite Twitter client)

Android Agenda Widget/Agenda Widget Plus (lets me see my calendar and Astrid
tasks in one list view)

Kalør Clock (classy desk clock while my phone is charging)

------
rodh257
-TweetDeck (best twitter client IMO)

-Hacker News Reader (HN client, I have a few installed as they regularly start/stop working)

-Reddit is fun (reddit client)

-Hanging with friends free (hangman game)

-Google listen (podcasts)

-Amazon Kindle (books)

-Google Authenticator (two factor auth for google services)

-Alarm Clock Plus (alarm clock app, has a feature that makes you do math before you can turn alarm clock off - only way I can get up after late night coding )

-Google Reader

-Pulse Reader

-ESPNCricinfo (cricket scores)

-Beautiful Widgets (weather widget, changes background based on weather)

-Robo defense (tower defense game)

------
blinkingled
Here are some that I have on my Atrix that aren't already listed (as far as I
can tell) -

    
    
        Plex for Android - https://market.android.com/details?id=com.plexapp.android&feature=search_result
    
        DoubleTwist w/AirSync and AirPlay - https://market.android.com/search?q=doubletwist&so=1&c=apps
    
        Go Launcher EX w/various themes and widgets - https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gau.go.launcherex&feature=search_result
    
        WiFi Explorer - https://market.android.com/details?id=com.dooblou.WiFiFileExplorerfeature=search_result
    
        Google+ - Great app, uploads my photos instantly and automatically - worth for that itself.
    

Go Launcher is my default launcher - smooth, doesn't get in the way too much
and is fairly stable. Has a ton of themes, widgets and addons.

Plex is on both my Tablet and Phone - put my old HP Mini to work connected to
my router and portable 1TB drive which has all my media that can be viewed
with Plex remotely. Great looking app with great features!

WiFi Explorer is useful for transferring files to and from the phone over your
WiFi network using a browser - seems to work great.

------
bundy
Rooted EVO 4G here with Cyanogenmod 7

\- Swype: I can't type on a mobile phone without this thing anymore.

\- ConnectBot: For random times when I need to address an issue by SSHing into
some servers.

\- Evernote: I used to use the Google Docs app, but have since replaced it
with Evernote for all my note taking. It has a native app for most if not all
devices and works better IMO.

\- Wunderlist: This is a recent addition that has replaced GTasks. It looks
better, has a native app for all platforms. Unfortunately, Android version
doesn't let you reorder tasks, but I'm willing to live with that since I'm
near a computer all the time.

\- Netflix: Great for roadtrips or longer drives. Unlimited data plans are
awesome.

\- Skype: For free video calls.

\- Amazon Appstore: Free faily apps. Hit or miss, but some great stuff on
certain days.

[Edit: formatting]

------
babebridou
I don't use that many apps - well, the usual I guess. in metro underground
commutes I tend to rely on apps that only use minimal connectivity. The
official twitter app for instance, works well.

To quickly preview t.co and bit.ly links without slowing down to a crawl I
built and published a minimalist app called FairyPreview
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fairyteller.linkpr...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fairyteller.linkpreview)
that I can only recommend :-)

Otherwise, advanced task killer, ACV for comic book reading, AndroZip and
Astro for file browsing. And Spotify.

------
jeffool

      -Mint.com
      -Audiobooks
    

A bunch of others as well, but I think that's the only one not mentioned so
far. Add in extra votes for Google's (Gmail, Voice, Talk, Music, Maps, G+,
etc.) and the official Twitter app; it works well for me. And "Audiobooks" is
only a Librivox front-end, really. I love it, though. I often listen to books
as I drift off to sleep.

And games? GOD I love games.:

    
    
      -Game Dev Story (Or any Kairosoft game with a flavor that floats your boat,
       but I think most agree GDS is a good place to start.)
      -Pirates and Traders
      -Plants vs Zombies
      -Archipelago

------
dshep
Some of my favorites:

    
    
      * twicca, a twitter client
      * Tasker, program your phone
      * AnkiDroid, flashcards
      * Aix Weather Widget
      * FlickFolio, sync your flickr photos while you charge

------
51Cards
I have a Nexus One. Many apps have been mentioned here already but here goes:

K-9 for email.

Pulse as a general reader for popular sites.

PocketCloud RDP client (brilliant mouse interface).

XiiaLive Shoutcast Radio client.

NoteEverything (BEST note keeping app, I am completely in love with it)

Vlingo (nice alternative to Google's voice features, especially for voice
dialing)

Google Gesture Search (brilliant)

Trillian for chat.

Ebay app is excellent.

If you're in Canada, the Canadian Tire app is also great.

Overlook Fing networking utility.

FTPCafe Pro - best FTP client, only one I have found to do SSL FTP correctly.

AndSMB - SMB client.

GTunes - nice little MP3 finder.

The rest are all pretty common, Dropbox, all the Google apps, etc...

------
d99kris
Some of the apps I use:

    
    
      Google apps (Docs, Gmail, Maps, Talk, + etc)
      Polaris Office
      Local banking apps 
      Local public transportation and taxi apps
      Whatsapp
      Facebook
      Dropbox
      Linkedin
      Skype
      IMDb
      RealCalc
      ConnectBot (SSH client)
      XE Currency (exchange rates)
      ES File Explorer (for access to SAMBA shares)
      ChromeMarks (for sync of bookmarks to Chrome bookmarks)
      Shazam (finding artist/songname of playing song)
      Barcode Scanner (for work)

------
EricButler
I have a Nexus S running Blandroid. Apps:

    
    
      The usual google stuff (Talk, Voice, Gmail, Maps, Translate)
      Twitter, Facebook, G+
    
      Foursquare
      GroupMe (Can now be used for one-on-one messages too instead of SMS.)
      OneBusAway
      FareBot (My app. Check the balace of your Clipper/ORCA card. Requires NFC.)
      TripIt
      Shazam
      Chrome to Phone
      ROM Manager
      Catch Notes
      HotelTonight (awful awful app, but I got a good last-minute hotel deal with it)
      Uber

------
lzm

      - Amazon Kindle, for reading books on the bus
      - DI Radio
      - OI Notepad
      - OI File manager
      - Aix Weather widget, has a temperature/precipitation graph

~~~
riams
Sorry for being a noob, but how do unordered lists work on HN?

~~~
udp
There's no such thing, but you can indent text to have it wrapped in <pre> and
<code>

------
czervik
A favorite that hasn't been mentioned yet: TuneIn Radio - seems to have pretty
much every radio station.

Surprised more aren't using Google Navigator, easily my favorite droid app.

------
avar
I'm running a Samsung Galaxy S2 that I've rooted. Here's my most commonly used
applications, all of which I recommend:

* Smart Keyboard Pro: [https://market.android.com/details?id=net.cdeguet.smartkeybo...](https://market.android.com/details?id=net.cdeguet.smartkeyboardpro) \-- Allows me to use a Dvorak keyboard on the phone, but even if you don't use Dvorak it's still a great purchase. It has a lot of options to make your typing more efficient that the stock keyboard doesn't have.

* The Kindle app to read books. Now I mostly use it to read _.mobi files I've downloaded instead of buying things at the Amazon store, for which it works brilliantly. I wish it allowed copy/pasting of text though.

_ Google Reader for RSS/Atom

* GMail application for GMail.

* The stock Mail application for work IMAP, although I'll test out K-9 mentioned in this thread

* ColorNote for taking notes / shopping lists.

* live logcat for the novelty of having a l33t boot sequence (and getting rid of that annoying Samsung boot-up sound): [https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.chainfire.livelogca...](https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.chainfire.livelogcat)

* Root Explorer to manage root-only files.

* Skype to make video calls

* ConnectBot to ssh from the phone, although I haven't found out how to enable landscape mode in it, which is annoying.

* Listen for podcasts, although I haven't found out how to make it auto-download say the last 3 podcasts of everything I subscribe to.

* BBC News and Al Jazeera video for some world news

* Gh4a to browse GitHub

* AdFree to block spam

* Screenshot to take screenshots

* WolframAlpha for any sort of conversion / math queries.

* A PushUp / SitUp / Squats app (all separate apps) for managed stationary exercise. Although I'd like to find something that I could turn on and would give me instructions for a general N-minute workout that could be done at home.

Things I wish I didn't have to use, or don't know how to do, but haven't found
out how to replace / do:

* The default Samsung camera application. There's no way to turn off the shutter noise on it, and it'll plain refuse to take pictures if the battery is low.

* The default task switcher, which often doesn't list the application I've just switched from (even though it's still open)

* The default system clipboard which doesn't seem to have a history / search feature like Emacs's kill ring.

* Having the default Samsung apps installed on the phone. I tried to use Titanium Backup PRO but it didn't work for removing or freezing them.

* Having something like Gesture search which searches across the entire phone but doesn't require me to draw on the screen, I just want to type a query.

* Sometimes the phone will go into some sort of voice command mode. I haven't found out how to disable it.

Lastly I plan to write an application that hooks into the "Share" handler for
text/plain content and extracts the content of the clipboard, scans it for a
URL, and pastes _that_ to the clipboard.

I've found that quite a few apps have a "Share" functionality, but no "copy
the URL of what I'm looking at to the clipboard", and I haven't found any
existing app that works around this.

~~~
Malcx
>>There's no way to turn off the shutter noise on it,

Use root explorer to find the sound files (sorry I can't remember where they
are off the top of my head) rename them or just delete them and restart your
phone.

You need make sure you get all the focus/shutter files.

~~~
thedufer
There was at some point a bill to make it illegal for a phone to not make some
sort of shutter noise. I can't determine whether it passed (I don't think so),
so you may want to be careful about this. This may also explain why you can't
turn it off easily - manufacturers would have been responsible for changing it
so you couldn't turn it off had the bill passed.

------
mrich
Apps aside, I can recommend putting the latest beta MIUI ROM on the Samsung.
The default Samsung UI is kind of ugly in my opinion. With MIUI you get a
beautiful interface which is very customizable. Standard disclaimers apply.

<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1130951>

~~~
mkopinsky
For someone currently happily using a dumbphone, who recently had an
embarrassing experience that could have been prevented if I had a GPS and is
now considering drinking the kool-aid, what can you tell me about the standard
disclaimers? I know that rooting the phone means you lose your warranty, but
what I'm not sure of is a) how easy is it to restore the original ROM so that
VZW can't tell the difference, b) how much value a warranty has anyway. When
my last cell phone broke Verizon didn't offer to fix it, I had to get a new
phone using an upgrade.

~~~
mrich
First, I can definitely recommend getting a smartphone. I'm normally a late
adoptor, but I am glad I switched relatively early to a smartphone. I ran into
people now and then who tell me they don't need their phone to do X, they just
want to call people, but I'm sure once they have all the functionality in one
device they would never give it back.

Regarding risks, I ran into a problem with the custom MIUI ROM where I
couldn't boot the phone anymore. I was scared there for a second (since I
couldn't even get into the recovery mode) but I just found the current
official Samsung firmware, flashed it and everything ran fine again. You can
tell though that it has been modified, since each flash of a firmware increase
an internal counter. So in theory there is always the risk of a bricked phone
or voided warranty. But I don't know anybody who had this happen.

~~~
mkopinsky
For me, so far it's been a lifestyle choice. Seeing the extent to which I am
addicted to my computer and am totally glued to it when it's turned on, I am
scared the same will happen with a smartphone. On the other hand, being able
to look something up quickly on a smartphone might make it easier to keep the
computer off and engage with life.

~~~
qjz
FWIW, I was once like you and resisted getting a smartphone for quite a while.
Now I'm no longer chained to my desk. I can go on an epic bike ride, chart it
with GPS, and never miss an important email. If anything, the smartphone has
given me more freedom, improved my health, and increased my awareness of my
surroundings (never get lost, locate nearby businesses/attractions, leave the
house more often). The nice thing about a smartphone is that it spends most of
the time in your pocket. You only pull it out when you need it.

------
rwl
The one app I find essential on my Nexus One is GrooVeIP. It allows seamless
inbound and outbound calling over wifi via Google Voice and Google Talk. I use
prepaid minutes when not on wifi; I pay less than $10 per month. When I make
outbound calls on a cell nerwork, I use Prefixer to route them through Google
Voice for the sake of caller ID.

------
nurbl
A few favourites from my (rooted) SGS2:

Epistle - a simple text editor which transparently syncs to Dropbox.

YATA! - my favorite timer app

Chordbot - really cool for trying out music ideas

d7 reader - No nonsense google reader client

UPnPlay - for playing audio/video off my NAS

MortPlayer Books - audiobook player

QuickPic - best gallery I've found

Pinboard - for saving bookmarks

...and games: GameBoid, psx4droid, Snes9x, UAE4Droid (all emulators), ScummVM,
Wesnoth, Nethack, Xenowar...

------
gbog
FBReader is a good reader not mentioned here

~~~
sandoz
Agreed.

I just wish it could sync bookmarks between my PC, phone and tablet.

~~~
sho_hn
Try FBSync:
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.asd.fbsync&hl=...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.asd.fbsync&hl=en)

I haven't yet.

~~~
sandoz
Me neither since it requires root - my phone is rooted, but not the tablet.

------
miniatureape
Wow. This is great. Calltrack sounds neat. Thanks to everyone for sharing.

 _Notes_ My bank's app _Shazaam_ ConnectBot _Google Wallet - with NFC, which
I've yet to try out_ Dingbat - An app that sends your loved one's a message
when your battery is going to die (Useful for making sure you connect before
its too late)

------
pbsurf
CyanogenMod 7 on N1 here.

* Any Cut (Jeff Hamilton)

* Barcode Scanner - reads barcodes much faster than Goggles

* Droid48 - HP48 calculator emulator

* EBookDroid - djvu and pdf reader

* Google Goggles

* Google Sky Map

* GPS Status (Eclipsim)

* Jorte (Johospace)

* SMS Popup (Adam K)

* Speed Test (Ookla)

* Swype

* Widgetsoid2.x

* Yelp

* AdFree

* Instant Heart Rate (Azumio) - measure pulse by placing finger over camera

* Tide Prediction (Muchoviento)

* SMS Backup (Christoph Studer) - backup SMS to gmail

* JetNote and JetDraw (disclaimer: I am the developer of these apps)

* Torch, terminal emulator, and file manager included with CM7

------
seltzered_
on a nexus one running cyanogen:

stuff i use:

* dropbox (for accessing keepass)

* keepass

* beyondpod (for podcasts, it's meets my stream/download needs but there's probably better written apps out there. for those looking, just pay for a good one instead of wasting your time getting frustrated with the free ones)

* rhapsody (music)

* gcalwidget (might have mispelled this)

* yelp

* google voice

* renderFX widgets at night. I'm a f.lux fan.

stuff i formerly used:

* gtasks (I've moved to trello, which has a mobile webapp, hope they make an offline mobile app)

One big thing to note is that I use far less apps than i used to, but this
maybe because I can easily tether my phone and quickly open up my macbook to
do things. I even preferred checking yelp via my laptop in the car during my
last roadtrip. That said, I'm burning to get either an ipad or a thinkpad
tablet soon as a book-reader/travel-laptop-second-screen/drawing tablet.

I've also never liked typing on a small keyboard.

------
iamben
3 apps that haven't been mentioned yet but I couldn't rate highly enough:

Pubtran - if you're in London, is fantastic for trains and tubes.

Vignette - Absolutely beautiful and beautifully made camera app (lots of
filters and whatnot).

gStrings - Brilliant guitar tuner.

Also worth noting: Pure calendar, Tweetdeck, Google Goggles.

------
freshrap6
Apps that haven't been mentioned yet that I use:

    
    
       - Hacker News Droid - HN Reader
       - Hooopla - to find out fun activities going on nearby
       - Todo.txt Touch - can be synced and edited on all my computers, and used the cl
       - Opera Mobile

------
print
CyanogenMod 7.0.3 t-mobile Slide 3G (aka HTC Espresso).

* Work: All the Gmail usual suspects (most recently G+). Rom Manager, DroidWall

* Play: SqueezeControl (for squeezebox). Google Navigation rocks. RoboDefense, Solitaire. Wordfeud (better WordsWithFriends)

------
kalleboo
* PlayerPro for music listening

* Bankdroid for widgets to show my bank/credit balance

* mNote for SimpleNote syncing

* Aedict for japanese dictionary

* Google Listen for podcasts, but I'm looking for something better

* Raziko for japanese radio streaming

* BatteryView to keep track of how fast I'm draining

------
bmul17
Here's my current list:

-advanced task killer, to manage running processes

-all recipes, to find dinner options

-amazone kindle

-amazon app store, they give away one paid app every day

-barcode scanner

-daily dilbert

-google reader, hn droid

-gtasks, to manage gmail task list

-movies, to see upcoming movie releases, trailers

-netflix

-games (crossword, spaghetti & marshmellos)

-shazam

-spotify

-touchdown, corporate email

-verizon dvr, remote control dvr access

-wifi analyzer

------
alexitosrv
Hey guys, do someone has found any application to add Undo capabilities to
text editing? It's making me crazy, when sometimes I press the wrong zone and
a whole email/sms/note gets messed up.

------
maxbrown
_Shameless plug_

If you're looking to find more free Android apps I have a little side project
up at <http://randomfreeapp.com> that might be handy :)

------
martincmartin
I'm looking for a good VOIP provider. I could use Skype, but I keep hearing
they're more expensive than the other options. I'm in the U.S., mostly calling
Canada. Any suggestions?

------
jpulgarin
AnkiDroid, Bank of America, Evernote, Facebook, Grooveshark, Hacker News
Reader, HipChat, Listen, PayPal, Reader, reddit is fun, Skype, StopWatch,
Twitter, Voice, Words Free, Yelp

------
trout
handcent SMS - I like the popup feature, only non-stock SMS I've tried.
Touchdown - I like the customization, I only have to enter my pin when
entering the application.

Google authenticator - if you're carrying an android and using gmail you
should be using two factor.

Astro - solid file browser

Dolphin - only browser I've used outside of stock, very solid, tabs, sync.

Evernote - unified note taking across my 3 devices (phone, laptop, laptop)

LTE on/off - turning off 4g in spotty areas or when I'm low on battery

Meebo - I use it for a xmpp client

Pandora

Swype

Webex - I do a lot of these, and this app is great

------
Derfrankie
All the Apps are great here but be sure to check out CallTrack - it adds an
event to your Google calendar for every phone call you make or get with
numbers and length.

------
mrich
Hasn't been mentioned yet: Dolphin HD, a tabbed browser with power-user
features (swipe right to see bookmarks, bookmarks sync). Very nice on the S2's
large screen.

------
yemel
My favorite apps, listed in no particular order: 1\. Twitter 2\. Google Docs
3\. Dropbox 4\. doubleTwist 5\. GTalk 6\. Navigation 7\. Opera Mini 8\.
WhatsApp 9\. Taskos

------
andrewljohnson
If you are a hiker or boater, send me an email (in profile) and I will send
you my apps for these. Gaia GPS and Marine Charts.

------
sjs382
Other than the stock apps and Google Voice:

Camera360, Jorte (calendar), Tweetdeck, Google Reader, Dogcatcher (podcasts),
Dolphin Browser

------
alexitosrv
Besides the things I read in the compilation on this page, I bought the
Repligo PDF Reader and it's a delight to use.

------
justinhj
facebook messenger, dropbox, chrome to phone, alogcat.

incidentally the stock galaxy s phone app does allow me to tun off the
shuttet.

also run my own app, a live wallpaper water simulaytion linked to online
weather. com.heyesjones.rainwallpaper

------
buster
Interesting to see how everyone uses a completely different set of apps

------
monkeypizza
ankidroid for flash cards with a bunch of prebuilt decks

N-back for doing n-back (it's the one with an orange goldfish icon)

------
notatoad
on my incredible S: firefox, docs, skype, and kindle in addition to the
standard set.

------
buster
My Nexus One runs MIUI for 2 weeks now with the following software (hasn't
change for months):

Öffi (awesome public transport app for free)
<https://market.android.com/details?id=de.schildbach.oeffi>

Plume (Twitter Client)
<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.levelup.touiteur>

Feedr (RSS/Google Reader) <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.feedr>

Cardiotrainer & Addons
<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.wsl.CardioTrainer>

imdb <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.imdb.mobile>

all kinds of Google Apps, most recently Google+
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.app...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.plus)

Flighttrack (track your flights and notify of changing flight times)
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mobiata.flighttrac...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mobiata.flighttrack)

Kayak (flight search)
<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.kayak.android>

SMS Backup (automatically push SMSs to a GMail folder = never lose SMS)
<https://market.android.com/details?id=tv.studer.smssync>

Documents to go (Word, Excel, GDocs Client)
<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.dataviz.docstogo>

ROM Manager (manage custom ROMs and kernels)
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.koushikdutta.romma...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.koushikdutta.rommanager)

Chrome to Phone (send links from Chrome to your mobile)
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.app...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.chrometophone)

Cab4me (shows cabs, stations, numbers of cab companies in every city)
<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cab4me.android>

Trillian (messaging, duh)
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ceruleanstudios.tr...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ceruleanstudios.trillian.android)

MySettings (longpress search button = Settings popup )
<https://market.android.com/details?id=jqsoft.apps.mysettings>

Make your Clock Widget (awesome custom clock widget)
[https://market.android.com/details?id=net.hubalek.android.ma...](https://market.android.com/details?id=net.hubalek.android.makeyourclock)

Beautiful Widgets (same as above)
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.levelup.beautifulw...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.levelup.beautifulwidgets)

Jorte (awesome calendar widget, far better then the Android Stock Widget)
<https://market.android.com/details?id=jp.co.johospace.jorte>

ReadItLater (well.. read it later client)
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ideashower.readitl...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ideashower.readitlater.free)

every game from Hexage is high quality and fun, most recently Robotek!
<https://market.android.com/developer?pub=Hexage+Ltd>

------
maykelange
cyanogen on Desire HD

Go dev team suite: \- Go launcher Ex : great customizable launcher with lots
of themes and great transition effects
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5LISE8BU_E> \- Go dialer Ex, Go contacts ex ,
Go sms : themable contacts and messages apps. Using the dark theme for both \-
Go twitter widget : nice twitter widget (transparent theme) \- Go calendar
widget : click on a day to see the details of that day (transparent theme) \-
Go keyboard: nice keyboard with lots of themes, and swype input \- fancy
widgets (free) : the clock/weather widgets. Get the MIUI themes.tried
beautiful widget but didn't like it.

\- Juice defender lite : great app for reducing power usage.turns off
radios(wifi/data, but can still receive calls) when screen is locked, and
turns them back on regularely(every 15min). Didn't try the premium/ultimate
versions.

\- 2 player reactor: very fun multiplayer game. nice to play in a bar. gets
harder with every beer ;)

\- Grocery smart: shopping list app that sync with the
web(<http://www.grocerysmart.net/>).

\- TuneIn radio: lots of webradios from many different countries

\- my data manager: monitor how much data your apps are consuming

\- Google sky: nice app for astonomy lovers. point it at the sky, and it tells
you what starts/planets you're looking at. mostly an app to impress other
people. \- Google goggles : take a pic of something and your phone will
analyse it to detect what it is. tested on monuments in paris. works well
enough.like google skyp,mostly used to impress people, no practical use.

\- yata: simple countdown timer

-Google reader/ gReader for rss feeds. I think the google app is good enough. gReader brings more features to the table. Try the free version (ad supported) or 5$ for the full version.

-Brilliant quotes: nice widget to show some inspiring/funny quotes.

-Changelog droid: keep track of what's changed in your apps after every update.

-Spotify (subscription 10$/month): music app.supports offline playlists.works on windows/mac/linux.can use the desktop client to choose which playlist will be available on your phone.can play songs already on the phone.nice widget.

-imo.im : good im client. you can start a conversation on your phone, and then continue the conversation on your pc if you go to their site. <http://imo.im>. iOs clients available too. -Trillian: switched to this im client for their features. continuous chat like imo.im but with a nice windows client and your chat logs get automatically saved to the cloud ( requires subscription)

------
codypo
I am legally obligated here to post the Famigo Sandbox. Our app finds the kid-
friendly stuff on your phone and builds a sandbox around it, so your kids can
play the games thy like without them accidentally sending a text, getting on
the Internet, etc. Then we send you an email with what they've been playing,
and games we think we'd like.

Other great apps, gaming focused: the Marbians, Alchemy.

